# Greetings!



## Raya (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello there, everyone! I'm Raya, and pretty soon I'm going to be the owner of a lovely little mantid...and after lurking round here for a bit, I found you guys to be a brilliant source of information and advice! So I hope you won't mind this complete novice hovering around


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Raya, and hover around all you like! Welcome to the forum... glad to have you here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Raya, welcome to the snowy forum, from OHIO! B)


----------



## revmdn (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Your one of us now!


----------



## Dinora (Jan 14, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Welcome to the forum. Your one of us now!


one of us... h34r: 

one of us... h34r: 

one of us... h34r: 

LOL  

I'm a newbie, too!

Welcome Raya!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 14, 2009)

Dinora said:


> one of us... h34r: one of us... h34r:
> 
> one of us... h34r:


  Hmmm... which one of us is Raya? Which one of us is one of us? Are we all really one of us? Uhhhh.... on second thought... nevermind! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome. Please try searching before asking that newbie question.


----------



## shorty (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------

